# Woodsmith Router Jig



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone got a link or plan for the jig shown in this video? This looks like a sweet jig. I could probably build it from watching the video but having the cut diagram or plan would be nice.

I have searched the woodsmith page high and low without any luck.
I just sent them an eamil asking for where I can locate the plans since I couldn't search it out on thier page.

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/147/videos/setting-up-and-using-the-router-jig/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Sawtooth

You may want to check out the link below 
You can find one on ebay from time to time,,but I'm sure you can make one also 

The link below may help you make one.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
==========

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-PROFE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-SEARS...ItemQQptZRouters_Bits?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

=======






Sawtooth said:


> Has anyone got a link or plan for the jig shown in this video? This looks like a sweet jig. I could probably build it from watching the video but having the cut diagram or plan would be nice.
> 
> I have searched the woodsmith page high and low without any luck.
> I just sent them an eamil asking for where I can locate the plans since I couldn't search it out on thier page.
> ...


----------



## Sawtooth (Dec 31, 2008)

Huh, well thanks for the links and the thought. I didn't know that there was a similar jig made and marketed by sears. I would still like to lay my hands on the plans for the shop made one. I have a bunch of plywood I could use and would just need to get the hardware.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

i have the plans, would you like the rest


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi opelblues

Thanks for posting the plan  , if I didn't have one I would make this one, I would give this plan 3 1/2 stars out of 5 stars...

=====
http://images.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000037AB.pdf
======



opelblues said:


> i have the plans, would you like the rest


----------

